# [SOLVED] Advent laptop won't turn on or charge!!



## azazeal (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi so i'm new here and looking for help. I have an Advent laptop which is exactly 2 years old today (29/03/09- which is when it broke!!!) and the manufacturer's warranty is out the window.

So here's the problem; i know the battery is over half way charged so i turn the laptop on without it being plugged into the mains, i type my password in at the windows log in screen, it loads up windwos fine and then goes off. Complete power off, and nwo it won't turn back on. 

It won't even charge; i plug the power adapter into the laptop and the light is on on the adapter but no lights come on on the laptop, i have tried the charger in another socket but it don't think the problem is a dead battery because i know 10000% it is over half way charged and that shouldn't be the problem.

I was wondering if anyone can help, thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Advent laptop won't turn on or charge!!*

Test your battery on another similar laptop or use a known good working battery just to help rule the batter out. If it does not power ON using AC adapter, it could be something on the motherboard or your AC adapter. I suggest you first check the output of your AC adapter using a multimeter. The voltage reading you get should equal the one on the adapter's label.

Also check DC connection (where output jack of adapter plugs into the laptop) as sometimes it breaks and does not make contact with the motherboard.

And lastly may be you can try a power drain... remove the battery and unplug ac adapter. Press and hole power ON button for 30secs at least. Put back the battery and plug back AC. Power ON as normal.

Post back what happens.


----------



## azazeal (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Advent laptop won't turn on or charge!!*

OKay so i tried all the above, i knew the charger was working okay anyway, and nothing seemed to work. So this morning i thought screw it, i took all the screws out the laptop, jiggled everything about a little bit and put the screws back in. It now works 

For now anyway! Cheers very much!


----------



## zoneone (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Advent laptop won't turn on or charge!!*



TriggerFinger said:


> And lastly may be you can try a power drain... remove the battery and unplug ac adapter. Press and hole power ON button for 30secs at least. Put back the battery and plug back AC. Power ON as normal.
> 
> Post back what happens.


This actually worked on my girlfriends laptop when the exact same problem happened. Happened after talktalk had remotely taken over her laptop to configure internet.
Thanks


----------



## azazeal (Mar 29, 2009)

The power drain never worked. In the end i have a new laptop but still have the old one and it's never powered on since. I'm guessing there's a loose connection inside. Because the charger works, the light is on the charger and the little pin inside the laptop for the charger is not loose, and the charging light doesn't come on on the laptop. Plus there should be battery power already because it had half way before it just turned itself off.

The only way i could get it to work the last two times it went off was by shaking it and there was a small rattle inside. But this time it definately hasn't worked.

I don't use the laptop anymore obviously cos it's broke but if i could get it fixed it'd be great.


----------

